# Car doesn't heat up...



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

I have an Audi 5k 86 auto fwd w/ auto. It's just the 5cylnder 20v. Doesn't seem to warm up like it should. Doesn't blow hot air etc. Takes a long time to warm up and the needle barely moves anyways. The guy at the shop said it ran a bit rich but was just wondering if I could get some leads from you guys to trouble shoot this! Thanks a lot!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Car doesn't heat up... (Mr. Sleeper)*

Your car probably need a new thermostat, it sounds like the one in there now is stuck open. This would also explain the rich running, because it sets a rich mixture when the engine is cold, and leans out when it gets warmer.
Btw, your car is a 10-valve, not a 20, unless an engine swap has been done.


----------



## Mr. Sleeper (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Car doesn't heat up... (PerL)*

duh, sorry refer to sig on the valve mix up. Thanks a lot. I really appriciate all the help you guys provide. It's my wife's car and we are greatful that she can get around and move about and with a tight budget you guys sure do help keep things affordable.... maybe you should charge for advise if your right?


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Car doesn't heat up... (Mr. Sleeper)*

I bet anything its the thermostat


----------

